# CIS Fuel Accumulator line fitting sizes



## h0yitsdom (Sep 25, 2009)

I am looking to swap my accumulator out for a fuel filter that can fit in its place using the original lines.

Would anyone happen to know the correct fitting sizes off hand? 

Would pull it off but then I'd have to deal with leaking fuel :banghead:


----------

